# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [100% pur codeur] Dessins sur les codeurs.

## Mik ArBer

Bonjour,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer un nouveau site, 100% pur codeur. Site d'humour pour et sur les dveloppeurs. Il est disponible  l'adresse http://100pcpc.com
Ci-dessous un premier dessin.



Mik
Blog : http://miksblog.capcaval.org
Open-source : http://capcaval.org

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour  tous,

Dans la mme veine que le premier dessin, voici maintenant le pre, ou plutt notre pre en ASCII.
Si vous aimez allez voir :
http://100pcpc.com

Et pour des dessins plus anciens :
http://miksblog.capcaval.org/category/humour-geek/

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour,

Voici un nouveau dessin avec les premiers personnages. 
D'autres dessins sont disponibles sur http://100pcpc.com 
et des plus anciens sur http://miksblog.capcaval.org/category/humour-geek/
Vos commentaires sont les bienvenues.

A suivre...

----------


## Mik ArBer

Hello  tous,

Nouveau dessin d'humour avec un codeur mgalomane : http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/futur-metre-du-monde/
A+

Mik
Blog : http://miksblog.capcaval.org
Open-source : http://capcaval.org

----------


## asxProtmp

c'est cens tre drle ?  ::weird::

----------


## Mik ArBer

Non, c'est trs srieux. D'ailleurs n'ayant pas d'humour, faire rire quelqu'un m'est impossible.
Par contre, je suis sr que vous tes un grand humoriste. S'il vous plat, Mr ou Mme asxProtmp, pouvez-vous partager une de vos blague?

Autrement je viens de finir un autre truc pas drle : http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/sto...-artificielle/
Cordialement,

----------


## straasha

J'ai cru que a allait tre drle au dbut en pensant qu'il y avait un jeu de mot avec mtre/matre mais en fait non

----------


## Mik ArBer

Ma faute, dans une premire version j'avais mis un mtre autour de la terre. Mais graphiquement, cela ne me plaisait pas. Je vais enlever le jeu de mot. Merci pour la remarque.
Nouvelle URL : http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/futur-maitre-du-monde/

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...)  Je vais enlever le jeu de mot. Merci pour la remarque.


Si tu dois retoucher quelque chose, profites-en pour corriger cet horrible  Chri*e*  prsent deux fois.
Et pourquoi ? Parce que c'est elle qui s'adresse  *lui* !

Ensuite tu enlves cet horrible  s     dpche*s*-toi , tu rajoutes un  tout  entre   j'arrive  et   de suite  
(sinon c'est pas franais), tu corriges   cela ne sera *pas* du ptaflops  ( ::koi:: ),
tu vires ce  x  incongru dans  au*x* doigt et  l'il , 
tu rajoutes un accent oubli l :   vous avez srement d** rencontrer [...] 
et a sera tip-top  ::ccool:: 

Mais ton  N  est toujours aussi moche (on en avait dj parl...)

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour Jipt,

Merci pour tes remarques. Je corrige ds que possible. Pour le n, je n'ai pas encore trouv le temps de raliser ma propre police. Mais cela reste dans ma pile de tche.

----------


## ggnore

Le logo 100pcpc pte un peu la rtine avec son vert fluo. Le dessin en forme d'toile du hros n'est pas super sexy.
Sinon j'ai pas explos de rire, mais c'est sympathique.

----------


## Mik ArBer

ggnore,

C'est vrai que la couleur est vive, mais c'est voulu pour ne pas passer inaperu. A voir dans le futur... 
Pour la forme du personnage, Je n'avais mme pas vu que c'tait une toile. Les codeurs tant des stars, cela est un bon choix. En fait, j'ai cherch quelque chose d'originale et je pense que cela est adapte  l'humour sur les codeurs. Mes premires versions taient trop classiques http://miksblog.capcaval.org/category/humour-geek/ pour le sexy j'ai dj donn  ::D:  http://miksblog.capcaval.org/2012/09...-dans-le-hard/

Merci pour vos remarques car dbutant cela m'aide  progresser.

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour,

Voici mes derniers dessins.
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/ker...eur-de-lannee/
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/sto...-artificielle/

A+

Mik

----------


## FaridM

Salut,

Il serait peut-tre mieux de concentrer tes publications dans un seul thread plutt que d'en ouvrir un  chaque fois non?

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Salut,
> 
> Il serait peut-tre mieux de concentrer tes publications dans un seul thread plutt que d'en ouvrir un  chaque fois non?


Bonjour Farid63,
Je ne suis pas contre le fait d'utiliser un seul Thread mais je ne comprend pas en quoi cela est mieux et ce que cela change. Merci d'avance pour ta rponse.
A+

----------


## Mik ArBer

Hello,

De retour avec deux autres dessins.
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/manieres-geek/
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/nou...nce-to-kill-9/

A+

Mik

----------


## Invit

Perso, j'ai du mal avec les dessins d'humour qui incluent un paragraphe d'introduction : est-ce que tu penses que ton dessin ne se suffit pas  lui-mme et qu'il faut que tu l'expliques et le prsentes en prambule ? 
De mme, les coccinelles, on a dj vu a ailleurs, mais est-ce bien ncessaire pour rajouter un jeu de mot laid ?

Comme on dit icit  :  trop, c'est comme pas assez...

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Perso, j'ai du mal avec les dessins d'humour qui incluent un paragraphe d'introduction : est-ce que tu penses que ton dessin ne se suffit pas  lui-mme et qu'il faut que tu l'expliques et le prsentes en prambule ?


Oui, je partage ton opinion. A part des fois ou il faut expliquer un contexte qui peut-tre difficile  insrer dans le dessin. Dans un premier temps, Je pense quand mme garder des commentaires,  car mon site est trs mal rfrenc. Apparemment avoir un minimum de texte aide beaucoup les moteurs qui n'arrivent pas  analyser le contenu des dessins. Ds qu'il sera un peu plus visible dans les moteurs de recherche, j'en mettrai moins ou plus du tout. 




> De mme, les coccinelles, on a dj vu a ailleurs, mais est-ce bien ncessaire pour rajouter un jeu de mot laid ?


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes propos :
 - Ce sont des bugs( dsol pour langlicisme volontaire) et pas des coccinelles. 
 - La coccinelle de Gotlib ne parle pas et elle est seul de plus elle interagi avec l'environnement .
 - D'autres grands artistes que Gotlib utilisent cette artefact pour avoir une 2eme lecture, comme Franquin avec ses signatures.
 - Le jeu de mot n'est pas laid.

Autrement pour rpondre  ta question, oui pour ma part c'est ncessaire. Cela me permet d'insrer des propos dcals et j'ai mis un duo un peu sarcastique comme les deux vieux du Muppet show.   






> Comme on dit icit  :  trop, c'est comme pas assez...


 Je ne connaissais pas, j'aime beaucoup ta citation.  J'en ai une autre que j'utilise beaucoup au boulot, d'Antoine de Saint-Exupry,  La perfection est atteinte, non pas lorsqu'il n'y a plus rien  ajouter, mais lorsqu'il n'y a plus rien  retirer.  . Elle me sert beaucoup car les codeurs sont les rois pour faire des usines  gaz.
Je te remercie pour tes remarques argumentes(  part pour le jeu de mot). A l'avenir, j'essayerai de faire moins.
A+

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Hello,
> 
> De retour avec deux autres dessins.
> http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/manieres-geek/
> http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/nou...nce-to-kill-9/
> 
> A+
> 
> Mik


Pas mal du tout !

Sauf le second lien, avec un pouvantable pb de lisibilit du titre  cause du dcalage d'alignement vertical pour la deuxime ligne, entre le logo et le texte :
on commence la lecture en noir, pas de raison de passer en vert  la ligne suivante donc on continue en noir et on comprend rien  ::aie:: 
J'ai torch a viteuf', inspire-t-en si tu veux :



Par ailleurs, tu corrigeras 
 Licence to kill -9″ --> harmonise ta typographie, please !
sa majest( cela fonctionne --> sa majest (cela fonctionne
mest venu lide --> mest venu*e* lide (= _l'ide est venue  moi_)
tee-shirt type veille cole ???? --> tee-shirt type *vieille* cole

 chacun de tes posts faudra que je te rpte _ relis-toi !_  ?  :;):

----------


## FaridM

Peux-tu diter tes anciennes discussions au lieu d'en crer une  chaque fois ?

1 discussions sur 4 dans cette section est ouverte par toi, pour un mme sujet, a permettra de mieux le suivre.

Merci

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour Jipt,

Sincrement merci pour tes corrections, je les ferai compltement ds que j'aurai un plus de temps. Pour ta dernire remarque orthographique et pour ton information, je relis plusieurs fois et corrige moi-mme dj des fautes. Je sais que malgr cela, il en reste. D'un autre ct, il est naf de croire qu'une simple relecture permettrai deffacer tous mes problmes d'orthographes. L'orthographe Franaise ne se matrise pas d'un claquement de doigt.

Je fait des efforts importants, j'essaye de progresser, et mon niveau actuel ne me convient pas. Je suis le premier embarrass par mes erreurs.



Bonjour Farid63,

J'avais dj la volont de centraliser mes messages dans cette discussion, suite  ton message prcdent. C'est pour cela quil y a un titre gnrique. Par contre indiquer qu'un message sur quatre est ouvert par moi est compltement exagrer et ce type d'affirmation n'a pas d'intrt. Je te confirme que je mettrai bien mes futures dessins dans cette discussion. 

A+

----------


## Bovino

> Peux-tu diter tes anciennes discussions au lieu d'en crer une  chaque fois ?


Effectivement...

Les discussions ont t fusionnes.
*Mik ArBer*, merci de poster  la suite de cette discussion  l'avenir.  :;):

----------


## pfeuh

Salut,

 ::mouarf::  Si le codeur n'avait pas d'go, a se saurait. Heureusement qu'il en a, c'est beaucoup plus drle. Tu en as vex quelques-uns, c'est excellent, je t'encourage  persvrer, il y a largement de quoi faire. Une citation de Jo Privat: "_Y'a que les tocards qui se prennent au srieux._". Une autre de Pierre Desproges: "_On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde._". Je connais essentiellement deux types de codeurs, les "_J'aurais pas fait a comme a._" et les pires, les "_C'est comme a qu'il faut faire._". Et bien sr les deux sont des "_Fais comme je dis, pas comme je fais._". 

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour pfeuh,

Merci bien pour tes remarques et encouragements! Autrement mon but n'est pas de vexer qui que ce soit, surtout que comme tout codeur j'ai les mmes dfauts. Comme tu l'indiques, je ne peux pas me prendre au srieux, cela serait un comble pour des dessins d'humour. 
Je ne connaissais Jo Privat, qui est pourtant aussi un grand professionnel du clavier( il y a peut-tre un dessin  faire dessus...).
A bientt au prochain dessin, ds que je me dgage un peu de temps.

Mik

----------


## Mik ArBer

Nouveau dessin : http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/polyglotte/

----------


## Deaf

Mme si aucun des prcdents dessins ne m'avait vraiment faire rire, j'arrivais  peu prs  trouver un petit quelque chose qui aurait pu tre drle.

L, pour le coup, je ne vois rien. En quoi comparer simplement les langues naturelles aux langages informatiques est-il humoristique?
La comparaison doit pouvoir servir de support, mais il faut un autre lment pour renforcer la comparaison ou bien peut-tre un contexte plus adapt.

----------


## ternel

Par exemple, j'aurai plus prsent a comme a:



> Combien de langues parlez-vous?





> Trois avec l'italien, et toi?





> Seulement le franais et l'anglais, et toi, Tom?





> Une douzaine, au moins.





> Hein? Lesquelles?





> HTML, Java, C++, C#, PHP, Python...



Mais c'est toi qui vois  ::D:

----------


## Deaf

La a ressemble plus  de l'humour.

Entendons-nous bien, l'humour reste subjectif et on peut ne pas le trouver drle.

En l'occurrence, une des raisons qui m'empche de trouver a drle, c'est que je diffrencie langue et langage.
Je n'ai jamais parl du langage anglais ni de la langue Java.
Peut-tre qu'une autre tournure pourrait gommer cette distinction pour introduire une ambigut.

----------


## ternel

La confusion vient plus facilement avec l'habitude de l'anglais, o _language_ dsigne les deux.

D'aprs plusieurs dictionnaire en ligne, en franais, langage est un synonyme de langue.

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Mme si aucun des prcdents dessins ne m'avait vraiment faire rire, j'arrivais  peu prs  trouver un petit quelque chose qui aurait pu tre drle.


Je l'ai dj indiqu. Je me rpte : si tu n'aimes pas, il n'y pas de problme. Je ne peux pas plaire  tout le monde, c'est comme a. 




> L, pour le coup, je ne vois rien. En quoi comparer simplement les langues naturelles aux langages informatiques est-il humoristique?


M'occupant d'un "Java User Group", je rencontre pas mal de dveloppeurs. Plusieurs codeurs se prsentent comme des polyglottes car ils utilisent plusieurs langages informatiques. Donc tu vois je n'ai rien invent. Cette association et son utilisation ne viennent mme pas de moi.
Pour finir, plusieurs personnes ont aim, cela doit srement leur parler. Pour information, je ne fais que des petits dessins sans prtention, pour moi c'est de la dtente. Clairement tu n'aimes pas ce que je fais, chose que je respect sincrement, par contre je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu continus  me lire. Arrte de perdre ton temps, essaye des trucs  ton got.

A+

Mik

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Par exemple, j'aurai plus prsent a comme a:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais c'est toi qui vois


Merci leternel pour ta proposition. C'est bien  part, comme l'indique Deaf, le terme langue qui n'est pas ambivalent. J'aime bien ta mise en scne, par contre il faudrait trouver un nouveau texte qui fonctionne. C'est pour cela que j'ai utilis le mot polyglotte, que j'ai entendu utiliser plusieurs fois par des professionnels.
Pourquoi as-tu nomm le geek Tom? J'ai dj utilis le nom Guy Hic. 
Donc pourquoi pas en gardant polyglotte  la place de langue. Cela pourrait se situer dans un avion o il n''est pas rare d'avoir 3 inconnus discutant cte  cte.

Autrement pas de problme, si vous avez des ides, je suis preneur, mme si j'ai trs peu de temps pour les raliser. 

A+

----------


## Deaf

> Je l'ai dj indiqu. Je me rpte : si tu n'aimes pas, il n'y pas de problme. Je ne peux pas plaire  tout le monde, c'est comme a.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Clairement tu n'aimes pas ce que je fais, chose que je respect sincrement, par contre je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu continus  me lire. Arrte de perdre ton temps, essaye des trucs  ton got.


Je te lis, comme la majorit des sujets du forum humour, parce que cela me dtend. Si tes dessins ne m'ont pas fait rire jusqu' aujourd'hui, cela ne signifie pas qu'ils ne me feront pas rire demain. La forme que tu utilises convient tout  fait  des gags qui peuvent me toucher, il ne me manque que le fond.
Mes interventions se voulaient constructives, mais comme je n'tais jamais intervenu sur cette discussion, j'ai prfr expos mon ressenti en guise d'introduction. Il est plutt ngatif, certes, mais ne signifie en aucun cas "arrte, c'est nul". Je ne suis pas humoriste et je n'ai  donner de leon  personne.
Sur ton dernier dessin, j'ai juste eu envie de ragir, c'est aussi le but d'une discussion sur un forum, non?  :;):

----------


## lper

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas grand chose  dire si ce n'est que j'aime bien ce que tu fais, donc j'espre  que tu continueras  nous poster tes jolis dessins (j'adore le style en toile) ! ::P: 
C'est possible de te commander pour faire un tee-shirt ? ::oops::

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Je te lis, comme la majorit des sujets du forum humour, parce que cela me dtend. Si tes dessins ne m'ont pas fait rire jusqu' aujourd'hui, cela ne signifie pas qu'ils ne me feront pas rire demain. La forme que tu utilises convient tout  fait  des gags qui peuvent me toucher, il ne me manque que le fond.
> Mes interventions se voulaient constructives, mais comme je n'tais jamais intervenu sur cette discussion, j'ai prfr expos mon ressenti en guise d'introduction. Il est plutt ngatif, certes, mais ne signifie en aucun cas "arrte, c'est nul". Je ne suis pas humoriste et je n'ai  donner de leon  personne.
> Sur ton dernier dessin, j'ai juste eu envie de ragir, c'est aussi le but d'une discussion sur un forum, non?


Mets toi  ma place. Que veux-tu que je fasse avec des commentaires de type subjectif et de plus ngatifs? Il m'est impossible de m'adapter au got de chacun. Mme un champion du monde de dessin humoristique, n'y arriverait pas. A noter, que je ne suis pas dessinateur professionnel, mon mtier c'est le logiciel.

Qu'une blague ne soit pas comprise, c'est normal, je ne peux que toucher les gens  qui cela parle. Dans ton cas la notion de polyglotte et de langage ne passe pas, je l'accepte et je le comprend. Surtout qu'en dveloppement logiciel, il y a beaucoup de chapelles, de vocabulaires, d'environnements... et donc normment de personnes avec des vcus diffrents. Des personnes trouvent drles lorsque je met des rfrences au C++ et pas d'autres car ils n'ont pas les rfrences pour en rire.

Pour finir cela va te sembler bizarre, mais j'aime la critique, cela m'aide  progresser. Par exemple, je remercie  chaque fois Jipt malgr qu'il soit trs cassant et qu'il me critique de manire publique, car ces arguments sont factuels et remontent des vritables dfauts. Par contre pour ce qui est du subjectif, je ne peux rien en faire et lorsque c'est ngatifs cela se rapproche du "bashing" (dsol pour langlicisme) et l je rpond.
A+

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Bonjour,
> je n'ai pas grand chose  dire si ce n'est que j'aime bien ce que tu fais, donc j'espre  que tu continueras  nous poster tes jolis dessins (j'adore le style en toile) !
> C'est possible de te commander pour faire un tee-shirt ?


Bonjour Iper,

Merci pour tes commentaires  ::):  Oui je continue, car d'abord je prend un rel plaisir  dessiner et  parler des codeurs. Je rigole de mes btises, peut-tre tout seul, mais je m'amuse bien et cela me dtend. Et pour dire la vrit, j'ai comme objectif de sortir une vritable BD dans deux ou trois ans, lorsque j'aurais assez de dessins. Ceci ralisera un de mes grands rves d'enfant et cela n'a pas de prix. 

Comme tu es le premier  me demander un tee-shirt. Je vais te l'offrir. Contacte-moi  mik at capcaval.org pour m'indiquer le type de dessin que tu veux, la taille du tee-shirt, la couleur et aussi ton adresse pour te le faire parvenir. Comme cela tu auras un tee-shirt unique  :;):  
Par contre n'ayant pas beaucoup de temps, je ne peux pas promettre une date prcise.
Merci encore pour tes commentaires.
A+

Mik

----------


## lper

> Et pour dire la vrit, j'ai comme objectif de sortir une vritable BD dans deux ou trois ans, lorsque j'aurais assez de dessins. Ceci ralisera un de mes grands rves d'enfant et cela n'a pas de prix.


Gnial, moi ce sont les bandes dessines qui me font rver  :;):  et dans l'humour informatique, il y avait zvar, je me rgalais  l'poque car il y avait un livre au boulot en plus du 01 informatique.

----------


## Mik ArBer

Merci Iper pour le lien. J'avais dj lu Zvar, j'aime bien le style dessin de presse.

Autrement je viens de raliser un dernier truc toujours pas drle ; )
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/bonne-resolution/

----------


## ternel

Pourquoi j'ai utilis Tom pour le geek?

Parce qu'il existe un certain Tom, de Geek's world, qui est Le geek.

----------


## Mik ArBer

Nouveau dessin disponible sur http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/cli...rveur-culbute/

----------


## lper

Merci Mik, comme toujours je suis fan !  ::D:

----------


## Mik ArBer

Merci Iper, autrement le livre d'Amlie tait trs bien!

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour,

Nouveaux dessins avec un signe pour les Geeks : 
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/chacun-son-signe/

----------


## lper

Coucou Mik,
si jamais (vu que je pratique un peu la lsf), le signe pour l'ordinateur est le suivant :
http://www.elix-lsf.fr/spip.php?page...article=194665
Bonnes ftes galement et MERCI pour la nouvelle planche !  ::ccool::

----------


## Mik ArBer

Merci Iper,

Merci pour le site, je ne connais rien  la langue des signes. Pour le signe "ordinateur", cela ne sera pas facile  placer car il y a deux gestes, donc pas facile  dessiner. Il faudrait trouver quelque chose de plus simple... Il y a peut-tre des doubles sens  trouver.
A+

----------


## Mik ArBer

Meilleurs vux  tous pour 2015!
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/programme-de-lannee/

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Allez hop, la premire de cette nouvelle anne c'est pour toi ! 

Mais je vais la faire sous forme de devinette, cette fois : regarde ton dessin et rponds  la question : est-ce que tu vas au inma des fois ?

Bonne anne bonne sant bons dessins...

----------


## Mik ArBer

Merci pour tes vux et pour ta devinette. Pour une fois que je suis le premier : ) Je corrige.

----------


## Jipt

> Merci pour tes vux et pour ta devinette. Pour une fois que je suis le premier : ) Je corrige.


Merci !

Mais... _Vingt fois sur le mtier remettez votre ouvrage_ qu'il disait, Boileau ; je ne l'ai pas vu hier soir mais ce matin a m'a fait mal : il y a un souci avec  supers  qui embarque un s incongru...  ::P: 

Par ailleurs, petite question de logique : pourquoi mets-tu parfois le point sur le i et parfois pas ? Rappel : la rgle dit qu'il n'y en a pas avec le i majuscule.
Mais une autre rgle dit que si on contourne une rgle il faut tre cohrent et la contourner tout le temps.  :8-): 

Et puisque tu vas repasser au rayon corrections, profite de prendre du pain euh de rajouter une espace avant ton point d'exclamation final.  :;):

----------


## Mik ArBer

Mince, moi qui pensais m'tre amlior... Encore merci Jipt pour ton support.

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour, 

Les personnages et les situations du lien ci-dessous tant purement fictifs, toute ressemblance avec des personnes ou des situations existantes ne saurait tre que fortuite.
La sous-traitance en cascade est imaginaire.

http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/business-recursif/

A+

Mik
Open source : http://capcaval.org
Blog : http://miksblog.capcaval.org
Humour de codeur : http://100pcpc.com
JUG : http://finistjug.fr

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

t'as du bol, je passe par l  pas d'heure  ::mrgreen:: 

Allez, vite vite tu me rajoutes le trait d'union (mandatory  l'impratif, regarde ma signature) entre  pouvez  et  vous  deux fois et tout est bon  ::ccool::

----------


## Mik ArBer

Je progresse ! Juste une question, cela peut-il tre du prsent de lindicatif ? 
Merci Jipt.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Je progresse ! Juste une question, cela peut-il tre du prsent de lindicatif ? 
> Merci Jipt.


Dtourn, alors, pour se transformer en impratif, le temps qui donne des ordres : 
viens manger !
donne-moi a !
tournez-vous !
prenez  gauche en sortant de la gare
rentrons  la maison
etc.

----------


## Mik ArBer

Nouveau dessin : http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/reinventer-la-roue/
A+

Mik
Open source : http://capcaval.org
Blog : http://miksblog.capcaval.org
Humour de codeur : http://100pcpc.com
JUG : http://finistjug.fr

----------


## foetus

Je vois 2 choses  ::mrgreen:: :
Ce sont des bibliothques et non pas des librairies"Rinventer la roue": soit il manque les guillemets [pour montrer que c'est une expression] soit il faut l'accorder (*)

* -> Jipt confirmera ou bien infirmera ... s'il passe dans le coin  ::whistle:: 

dit: Suite  la correction de Mik ArBer  ::mrgreen:: , la deuxime remarque tait pour des phrases du style: "T'as encore rinventer la roue"

----------


## Mik ArBer

> Je vois 2 choses :
> Ce sont des bibliothques et non pas des librairies"Rinventer la roue": soit il manque les guillemets [pour montrer que c'est une expression] soit il faut l'accorder (*)
> 
> * -> Jipt confirmera ou bien infirmera ... s'il passe dans le coin


Merci Foetus pour tes remarques. Pour la premire oui tu as raison, c'est un anglicisme, mais trs couramment utilis, c'est pour cela que je pense le garder.
Pour la deuxime, je vais l'accorder.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !




> * -> Jipt confirmera ou bien infirmera ... s'il passe dans le coin


Rh, mais c'est dimanche !  ::mouarf:: 

Alors dans l'intro, trouverons --> trouveront

2e dessin : laisse moi faire --> laisse*-*moi faire

dernier dessin : quelques temps --> quelque temps

Un truc me choque : c'est la rptition mot pour mot de "mais j'y crois pas, t'as encore rinvent la roue" entre le 1er et le 3e dessin. Perso je ferais sauter le 1er "encore".

Et sinon, lol pour l'histoire  ::ccool:: 


Bon allez, je retourne me coucher (nan j'dcon'  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Mik ArBer

Guy Hic est de retour avec cette fois un lgume de saison :
http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/code-poireau/

Merci d'avance aux futurs correcteurs.

----------


## Jipt

> Guy Hic est de retour avec cette fois un lgume de saison :
> http://100pcpc.capcaval.org/blog/code-poireau/
> 
> Merci d'avance aux futurs correcteurs.


Ben y a rien c'te fois !  ::ccool:: 

Mis  part une faute de typographie : pourquoi donc une majuscule  _veuillez_ dans la dernire bulle  ::koi:: 
Et une petite mineure : manque l'espace entre les points de suspension et _Pour_ (dernire bulle encore).

lol le gag !  :+1:

----------


## Mik ArBer

Bonjour,

J'ai corrig les dernires erreurs, grand merci  Jipt de passer du temps  revoir mes petits dessins. L'orthographe me demande beaucoup d'efforts mais cela est important. 

Merci aussi  tous les autres lecteurs, et plus spcialement  Iper pour son support.
Aujourd'hui, grce  vous, je dpasse les 1500 sessions diffrentes par mois. Cela est ridicule pour Internet, mais pour moi c'est trs positif.

----------

